# Fort Pickens 12JUN11



## j.howell (Mar 20, 2011)

The wife and i decided to get some fish time in before the work week started. both of us were using double dropper loop with a 4 oz. pyramid weight. current was so strong it was just dragging us along the bottom. a few times i got snagged on some rocks, but two of the times i find out that i had a monster of a red snapper on my line. what luck! then my wife caught a shark, not sure what kind it is. if anyone knows, please feel free to tell us. fishing wasnt very steady but the people were great. (except for hte people that cast over your lines and set up 9 poles between you and your wife).


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

That's talent right there. It's takes some mean fishing skills to land that snapper


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

Great pics!!! That little guy would be awesome in a fishtank!


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

HA! You got me Howell. I was ready to a huge red snapper. Looks like your wife has a sandshark. Small blacktip sharks are everywhere but the black on the tips of fins is pretty obvious on even the smallest blacktips. Way to go bud and welcome to the forum.


----------



## sailmaker (Dec 10, 2007)

That looks to be a lane or small mutton (not red) snapper. Note the bars and the black dot.

http://www.indian-river.fl.us/fishing/fish/snaplane.html

http://www.identicards.com/allaboutsaltwaterfish/species.asp?fish=Mutton%20Snapper


----------



## Redneckracoon (Jun 8, 2011)

shark=dogfish


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

All 3 of those species of snapper have the spot as juveniles but yours is a juvi red snapper:









Lanes also have horizontal yellow lines:









Muttons have blue and purpleish:









Shark is a Dogfish:









Cool catches! Well done!!!

Alex


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Good info Alex!


----------



## j.howell (Mar 20, 2011)

wow, thanks for the info. i have to say, me being from michigan, every day on the saltwater is a new learning experience. haha. thanks.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Judging by the first picture it looks to me like she has landed a nipple ringged land shark!!

Just jacking with you, it really looks like you guys were having fun out there.
I have a buddy from Michgan a you should have seen his face the first time he landed a big shark.


----------



## j.howell (Mar 20, 2011)

Hydro Therapy 2 said:


> Judging by the first picture it looks to me like she has landed a nipple ringged land shark!!
> 
> Just jacking with you, it really looks like you guys were having fun out there.
> I have a buddy from Michgan a you should have seen his face the first time he landed a big shark.


 
We love it at ft. pickens. such an array of fish to catch. now that im here, im so addicted to saltwater. i think there is crack in it . Up in michigan, you are so limited on what you can catch, and the size too. bass, blue gill, muskie, pike, walleye. the normal freshwater. here, the fish can be smaller in size but put up a great fight. and where else can you catch something as strange as a remora? ha.


----------

